# Who's Going Waxstock??



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*As Title.

Which Detailing World Members are Going Waxstock???​*
*1.. James_death​*


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

me
2.chris


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wouldn't it be easier to ask 'Who's *NOT* going to Waxstock'  :lol:.

5. trv8 (hopefully)


----------



## *TQ* (Jun 1, 2012)

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully) 
6. *TQ*


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

*TQ* said:


> 1. James_death
> 2. Chris
> 3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
> 4. 888-Dave
> ...


7. Ted11


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

I am, already spent £500+ in orders reserved. :lol:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

8. Slineclean


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Our little team will be there:

James B
Sian
Mike


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

trv8 said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to ask 'Who's *NOT* going to Waxstock'  :lol:.
> 
> 5. trv8 (hopefully)


Where would the fun be in that....:lol:



BellUK said:


> I am, already spent £500+ in orders reserved. :lol:


Oh be jeebuz....:lol:


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

MonkeyP and a mate! cant wait! bringing my credit card!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

MonkeyP said:


> MonkeyP and a mate! cant wait! bringing my credit card!


Lower your credit limit then....:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

BellUK said:


> I am, already spent £500+ in orders reserved. :lol:


So you just ordered off the traders and have the stock waiting or did you manage to get any show prices for your reservations???...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully) 
6. *TQ*8. 
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

james_death said:


> So you just ordered off the traders and have the stock waiting or did you manage to get any show prices for your reservations???...


I discussed what I needed with traders and they have kindly sent me show prices, so I know what to expect on the day as I refuse to take my card. All reserved, and ready to pay for at Wax stock. :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Got permission to go from Castrating Psycho B!tch From Hell last night,so ordered ticket today.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL, guess she's not a forum member then?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Dodo Factory said:


> LOL, guess she's not a forum member then?


No ,she's a sweet thing really, i even had sex with her once........years ago.....


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

herbiedacious said:


> No ,she's a sweet thing really, i even had sex with her once........years ago.....


I been with my missy years now, I've never had the chance to have sex with her every time I ask she says she feels to inflated.


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully) 
6. *TQ*8. 
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

I know Sue J from Autosmart is attending along with the team.

I started bugging them for products long ago. :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

BellUK said:


> I know Sue J from Autosmart is attending along with the team.
> 
> I started bugging them for products long ago. :lol:


what prices are they pm if you dont want to post:thumb:


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

chrisc said:


> what prices are they pm if you dont want to post:thumb:


Adrian the guy attending with the 7.5 tonne truck has text me prices for what I have asked for, however these could be different to what he charges you or anyone else, wouldn't of thought so though.

I will pm you now, but probably best you keep these a secret. Can inform everyone though he's more than fair with his 'show prices' worth a look. :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll be there giving a hand on the Waxamomo stand so i'll stick my name down for now, i'm sure Chris and a couple of the other Waxamomo crew will be down too!

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully) 
6. *TQ*8. 
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)
13. JBirchy & his brother!


----------



## saloonsean (May 2, 2011)

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully)
6. *TQ*8.
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)
13. JBirchy & his brother!
14. Saloonsean

Really holding back on buying anything at the minute, trying to hold out for waxstock!


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully)
6. *TQ*8.
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)
13. JBirchy & his brother!
14. Saloonsean
15. Dubstyle & Other half


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully)
6. *TQ*8.
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)
13. JBirchy & his brother!
14. Saloonsean
15. Dubstyle & Other half 
16. Littlejack & other half


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

BellUK said:


> I know Sue J from Autosmart is attending along with the team.
> 
> I started bugging them for products long ago. :lol:


As you say Sue and the crew there but they dont sell themselves to the public would need to be from there Rep for the area..

From sounds of it you seam to have confirmed there will be a rep there for sales...:thumb:


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

james_death said:


> As you say Sue and the crew there but they dont sell themselves to the public would need to be from there Rep for the area..
> 
> From sounds of it you seam to have confirmed there will be a rep there for sales...:thumb:


It has been confirmed Autosmart are sending their 7.5 tonne truck, the guy will be Adrian.

Will reply to your PM now. :thumb:


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

james_death said:


> Lower your credit limit then....:lol:


Too late! Increased it! :lol:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

james_death said:


> As you say Sue and the crew there but they dont sell themselves to the public would need to be from there Rep for the area..
> 
> From sounds of it you seam to have confirmed there will be a rep there for sales...:thumb:


We'll have a joint stand with Adrian the franchisee for Peterborough. Some items we'll be selling directly, to help cover the cost of the stand, and some Adrian will be selling, but everything will be at cracking show prices. Adrian is bringing along his showroom, so everyone can enjoy that mobile supermarket experience!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll be there...

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully)
6. *TQ*8.
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)
13. JBirchy & his brother!
14. Saloonsean
15. Dubstyle & Other half 
16. Littlejack & other half 
17. AGRE + 1

Can't wait....:wave:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully)
6. *TQ*8.
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)
13. JBirchy & his brother!
14. Saloonsean
15. Dubstyle & Other half 
16. Littlejack & other half 
17. AGRE + 1
18. Phil H + other half


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully)
6. *TQ*8.
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)
13. JBirchy & his brother!
14. Saloonsean
15. Dubstyle & Other half 
16. Littlejack & other half 
17. AGRE + 1
18. Phil H + other half
19. Junior bear + 3


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully)
6. *TQ*8.
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)
13. JBirchy & his brother!
14. Saloonsean
15. Dubstyle & Other half 
16. Littlejack & other half 
17. AGRE + 1
18. Phil H + other half
19. Junior bear + 3 
20. Herbiedacious



Yay! Ticket/sticker just turned up in the post!


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully)
6. *TQ*8.
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)
13. JBirchy & his brother!
14. Saloonsean
15. Dubstyle & Other half 
16. Littlejack & other half 
17. AGRE + 1
18. Phil H + other half
19. Junior bear + 3 
20. Herbiedacious
21. Beko1987 + 4 at least


----------



## dickievxr (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep I'm going just got ticket today in the post saving my pocket money now lol


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

190 odd attendees here:

http://www.facebook.com/events/441591969185964/

Don't forget to add your name to the facebook event if you're going


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully)
6. *TQ*8.
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)
13. JBirchy & his brother!
14. Saloonsean
15. Dubstyle & Other half 
16. Littlejack & other half 
17. AGRE + 1
18. Phil H + other half
19. Junior bear + 3 
20. Herbiedacious
21. Beko1987 + 4 at least
22. Baz - Auto Detox 

Looking forward to meeting guys and girls from the forum


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Dodo Factory said:


> 190 odd attendees here:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/events/441591969185964/
> 
> Don't forget to add your name to the facebook event if you're going


I noticed an 'Ann Summers' in the list as going......could be interesting :thumb:


----------



## swamper (Apr 13, 2011)

2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully)
6. *TQ*8.
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)
13. JBirchy & his brother!
14. Saloonsean
15. Dubstyle & Other half 
16. Littlejack & other half 
17. AGRE + 1
18. Phil H + other half
19. Junior bear + 3 
20. Herbiedacious
21. Beko1987 + 4 at least
22. Baz - Auto Detox 
23. Swamper


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dodo Factory said:


> 190 odd attendees here:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/events/441591969185964/
> 
> Don't forget to add your name to the facebook event if you're going


Never going to happen, Will never join Book Face im afraid


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

james_death said:


> Never going to happen, Will never join Book Face im afraid


You haven't lived.. :lol:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Friendface is better. Fact.


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully)
6. *TQ*8.
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)
13. JBirchy & his brother!
14. Saloonsean
15. Dubstyle & Other half 
16. Littlejack & other half 
17. AGRE + 1
18. Phil H + other half
19. Junior bear + 3 
20. Herbiedacious
21. Beko1987 + 4 at least
22. Baz - Auto Detox 
23. Swamper
24. Tiggs




Looking forward to getting a good deal on new flex rotary


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah I'm going with a couple of mates. Anyone need a ride from the Lowestoft/Yarmouth area?


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll be there, with the missus and the kids!! Cant wait!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully)
6. *TQ*8.
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)
13. JBirchy & his brother!
14. Saloonsean
15. Dubstyle & Other half 
16. Littlejack & other half 
17. AGRE + 1
18. Phil H + other half
19. Junior bear + 3 
20. Herbiedacious
21. Beko1987 + 4 at least
22. Baz - Auto Detox 
23. Swamper
24. Tiggs
25. Stevesuds + Guests.
26. Kobeone & Family.


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully)
6. *TQ*8.
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)
13. JBirchy & his brother!
14. Saloonsean
15. Dubstyle & Other half 
16. Littlejack & other half 
17. AGRE + 1
18. Phil H + other half
19. Junior bear + 3 
20. Herbiedacious
21. Beko1987 + 4 at least
22. Baz - Auto Detox 
23. Swamper
24. Tiggs
25. Stevesuds + Guests.
26. Kobeone & Family
27. Gav an' bird.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully)
6. *TQ*8.
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)
13. JBirchy & his brother!
14. Saloonsean
15. Dubstyle & Other half 
16. Littlejack & other half 
17. AGRE + 1
18. Phil H + other half
19. Junior bear + 3 
20. Herbiedacious
21. Beko1987 + 4 at least
22. Baz - Auto Detox 
23. Swamper
24. Tiggs
25. Stevesuds + Guests.
26. Kobeone & Family
27. Gav an' bird.
28. Another G4v and bird 

Also from northants :thumb:


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

hi anyone going from romford essex


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm going from the Thurrock area!

204driver plus my wife!


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Me and my wife will be there. Got the tickets and booked the hotel too :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

sedetailing said:


> hi anyone going from romford essex


See it here mate...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=272436

(Will be updating it soon).

I'm over in Hornchurch btw :thumb:


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

Tickets booked today

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully)
6. *TQ*8.
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)
13. JBirchy & his brother!
14. Saloonsean
15. Dubstyle & Other half 
16. Littlejack & other half 
17. AGRE + 1
18. Phil H + other half
19. Junior bear + 3 
20. Herbiedacious
21. Beko1987 + 4 at least
22. Baz - Auto Detox 
23. Swamper
24. Tiggs
25. Stevesuds + Guests.
26. Kobeone & Family
27. Gav an' bird.
28. Another G4v and bird 
29. 204driver + Wife
30. Griffy + Wife
31. Fisko53 + 1


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Myself and junior Racoon will be going, not bought anything for about two weeks now and have a nice shopping list that somehow keeps getting bigger.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Will be attending


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

1. James_death
2. Chris
3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
4. 888-Dave
5. trv8 (hopefully)
6. *TQ*8.
7. Ted11
8.Slineclean
9. Finnesse Team...
...James B
...Sian
...Mike
10. BellUK
11. MonkeyP..& Co
12. Andrewone (+mate)
13. JBirchy & his brother!
14. Saloonsean
15. Dubstyle & Other half 
16. Littlejack & other half 
17. AGRE + 1
18. Phil H + other half
19. Junior bear + 3 
20. Herbiedacious
21. Beko1987 + 4 at least
22. Baz - Auto Detox 
23. Swamper
24. Tiggs
25. Stevesuds + Guests.
26. Kobeone & Family
27. Gav an' bird.
28. Another G4v and bird 
29. 204driver + Wife
30. Griffy + Wife
31. Fisko53 + 1
32. Rabidracoon28 and junior racoon


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> 1. James_death
> 2. Chris
> 3. DMH-01 (+ a few others)
> 4. 888-Dave
> ...


*33.Piotrtdi and my wife and my son * :car:


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

Im that close i might walk. and then get the missus to pick me and my goodies up - cant wait !!


----------



## niney (Mar 5, 2008)

just bought my ticket, 173 miles each way!


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Bought mine a couple nights ago book premier inn, 390 miles EACH WAY!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Any one on last 40 mile stretch watch for cameras they do work and seen many flashed


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Considered the show and shine but now the prospective motor needs some work....


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Ill be there, getting excited about it now


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Sadly I will no longer be attending due to someone ruining it for me! Looking forward to all the pics thou!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

JenJen said:


> Sadly I will no longer be attending due to someone ruining it for me! Looking forward to all the pics thou!


This will sound harsh, but its good advice...

**** anyone else, stop letting other people influence your life, you do what you want.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm going


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> This will sound harsh, but its good advice...
> 
> **** anyone else, stop letting other people influence your life, you do what you want.
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


Cheers dude, but tbh don't fancy travelling all the way from Aberdeen to spend the day with friends and enjoy the wax stock for it to be ruined because of emotions.

Hopefully the weather will be awesome thou judging by what's happened this weekend! Sun cream and water at the ready folks!


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

im going got my ticket looking forward to it :buffer:


----------



## Dele Z. (Feb 7, 2011)

I shall be there!


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Be rude not too, being ten minutes away


----------



## Gleam (Mar 31, 2011)

Got my ticket ready, Really looking forward to it


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Im in.ticket reserved.Anyone else going from oxfordshire ?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

chrisc said:


> Any one on last 40 mile stretch watch for cameras they do work and seen many flashed


Nice one Chrisc:thumb::thumb::buffer:


----------



## GTI-ED30 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll be there , travelling up from Southampton :car:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear you wont make it JenJen...

Thinking i should check my batteries and decide what lens to take.


----------

